# c/f grille and eyebrows



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks M.Roberts  :fluffy:


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

That looks amazing, especially with the black projectors and corners. I like how it contrasts with the white paint. Awesome!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh mn...i NNED to get a set of those eyebrows...ahhhh :jawdrop:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey! where did you get your mesh? i like that more than the stuff i was gonna put in my syndicate grill. can you take a couple pics of your L-bracket and how its attached and a close-up of the mesh PLEASE!!!! looks nice. im anxious to see how my setup is gonna look witht the grill. :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice.

Looks like Geordi Laforge.
All you need are some C/F mirrors.

Its funny, from the lower picture you can't see the tires so it looks like a hovercar.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

CF hood in the works?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> hey! where did you get your mesh? i like that more than the stuff i was gonna put in my syndicate grill. can you take a couple pics of your L-bracket and how its attached and a close-up of the mesh PLEASE!!!! looks nice. im anxious to see how my setup is gonna look witht the grill. :thumbup:


get the zone...Auto Zone
Yes I'll take some pics sat.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> CF hood in the works?


Yes is coming next week


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you didnt get them from syndicate?

or is mike the owner of syndicate...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you didnt get them from syndicate?
> 
> or is mike the owner of syndicate...


mike is syndicate


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks hot. Mike's stuff is freaking awesome.


----------

